# Topics > Projects >  Map With AI service, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

mapwith.ai

twitter.com/MapWithAI

github.com/facebookmicrosites/Open-Mapping-At-Facebook

----------


## Airicist

"Mapping roads through deep learning and weakly supervised training"

by Saikat Basu, Derrick Bonafilia, James Gill, Danil Kirsanov, David Yang
July 23, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook pairs its Map With AI service OpenStreetMap project"
Facebook's effort, aside from also benefiting from mapping data, is designed to work with the open source community to map millions of miles that haven't been mapped.

by Larry Dignan
July 23, 2019

----------

